# Multifunctional Mini Electric Hand Mixer Egg Coffee Whisk



## Stew (8/9/20)

I thought this was quite nifty. Do you think it would be of any use? $2.02
https://www.fasttech.com/products/2229/10035508/7752902

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/20)

@Stew I actually bought one, have not gotten around to use it yet... so will be interesting to see other people's opinions on it too... good call there!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER (8/9/20)

Stew said:


> I thought this was quite nifty. Do you think it would be of any use? $2.02
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/2229/10035508/7752902
> View attachment 206792
> View attachment 206793
> ...


I baught a cheap one the time i was mixing it worked but mine drained the battery too fast and i mean fast maybe used it to mix 3 juices and it already was turning slower. Maybe if you get the right one it will work longer but mine sucked. Ended up shaking. But it does work.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stew (8/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> I baught a cheap one the time i was mixing it worked but mine drained the battery too fast and i mean fast maybe used it to mix 3 juices and it already was turning slower. Maybe if you get the right one it will work longer but mine sucked. Ended up shaking. But it does work.


I have a transformer and variable resistor. LOL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KUDU (8/9/20)

Stew said:


> I thought this was quite nifty. Do you think it would be of any use? $2.02
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/2229/10035508/7752902
> View attachment 206792
> View attachment 206793
> ...



You can buy it at Crazy Stores for R40 odd Rands. I use mine to mix 30ml ( in the bottles )max.
Remove the "spring" and cut the bottom of the rod to form a lip like a "J" . Moer the lip flat with a hammer (hope it makes sense)
Work like a charm.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/9/20)

Stew said:


> I thought this was quite nifty. Do you think it would be of any use? $2.02
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/2229/10035508/7752902
> View attachment 206792
> View attachment 206793
> ...



It's quite funny - baking tools and air fryers all have their place on this forum .

Wouldn't it be easier to buy local, instead of importing. Google stick mixers and you'll find plenty. Here are two from Takealot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (8/9/20)

I am getting a few other things anyway. Just saw this and thought it might be an idea. Most mini and stick blenders won't do 30 ml though. As one member above says Crazy Stores stock for about R40. Then another says cut wisk wires of and bottom frames to make a "J" and flatten with a hammer to make a paddle and it fits in a 30ml bottle. So ideas are floating around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (8/9/20)

Hooked said:


> It's quite funny - baking tools and air fryers all have their place on this forum .
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to buy local, instead of importing. Google stick mixers and you'll find plenty. Here are two from Takealot.
> 
> ...


And no flat batteries. O crap load shedding lol. Not a problem it can steep in the time you wait for eskom hahaha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (8/9/20)

I have 3. Mix up too 200ml at a time. Works great

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/9/20)

I got the normal R100 one you buy at pick & pay etc for milk frothing. Its not great for juice, maybe in summer if you mix like 50/50. But normally its underpowered for juice. Not speed but torque. Thats why battery just last a few mixes if you use it for juice mixing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Cornelius (9/9/20)

Cornelius said:


> I have 3. Mix up too 200ml at a time. Works great


Just to add, I use it to mix the juice meaning mixing everything together. Then I bottle and steep, I know some people want a device to mix at a rate to reduce steeping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stevie g (9/9/20)

Used them back in the day. Ruins the juice if you aerate it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------

